# Scales....



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a set of scales ? I have been using the ones in the link below, but they've died! I've started using a naked pf, and the scales have got a bit of a soak from the odd squirter, and they've slowly given up on me!

They don't need to be totally waterproof, but I'd hope they could last longer than these did.

Something in the £10-£15 range would be good. As an Amazon Prime user, something I can get there would be good too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weiheng-WH-118-Digital-Platform-Kitchen/dp/B00KYFGIFW


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I use these...not waterproof but the last set lasted me 12 months or so and at the price that will do for me...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-SWS1KG-Pocket-Digital/dp/B00GS8GJGW/ref=sr_1_1?s=officeproduct&ie=UTF8&qid=1426781275&sr=1-1&keywords=coffee+scales


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I looked at those... can you take the flip cover off so that I can put them under the cup when pulling a shot on a classic ?


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> I looked at those... can you take the flip cover off so that I can put them under the cup when pulling a shot on a classic ?


you would be able to flick it out yeah might possible damage the hinge though. Not necessary anyway I use it with my classic there's plenty of room even with the cover flipped open.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

great - thanks. I'll give them a go....

or even these with 0.01g accuracy and the same price!









http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-SWS100-Digital-Pocket/dp/B00EPO9M2Y/ref=pd_sim_office_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=13Z5RS6K1WJXJMSR068A


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Having the display and buttons to the right handside seems a good idea to me. Saves having to turn 90 degrees anti-clockwise like I'm having to on my Brewtus drip tray when measuring extraction output.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

gingerneil said:


> great - thanks. I'll give them a go....
> 
> or even these with 0.01g accuracy and the same price!
> 
> ...


100g maximum load could be an issue, unless you have very light cups.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Ooo - good spot! Order cancelled and gone for the other ones! Phew!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Strongly recommend going for 300g ones at 0.01 resolution. All my cups weigh over 100g empty.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

These are not bad

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=150989286512


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thecatlinux

Do like the look of those. But do I really need a fourth set of scales?!


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> These are not bad
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=150989286512


been using those solid for 3 months and they have been spot on..for the money.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> These are not bad
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=150989286512


thanks for this, these shall do nicely until I can get a set of Hario scales


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Those eBay ones look good.... Order placed!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have three sets ,one I gave to a friend and none have given me hassle in a least a years use


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am looking for a set of larger scales which will take the the portafilter .

Any ideas or choices as to which ones are any good ???


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Budget?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

No idea but I am beliver in buy the best you can afford wouldn't want to go over the £100 mark


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Got to be Acaia if you're in the ballpark of the £100 mark, surely?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought they were a lot more than that ??


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

No, order direct from the States and if you're lucky like Chockymonster and don't get hit with any customs, you're looking just this side of £100.


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

using the classic hario scale - got a timer on there so perfect both for espresso and the drip.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> These are not bad
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=150989286512


Yeah agree - I've tried loads and these are the ones I destroy the least often.

But don't think I've ever splurged more than £10-12!


----------



## Rawk (Nov 17, 2014)

I got this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IZ1YHZK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00

The portafilter goes diagonally across it easily and its easy to use. Have only had it a few weeks, but please so far.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> These are not bad
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=150989286512


Just bought a set, wonder if I should put a bit of cling film over them when under the portafilter with my cup on?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not a bad idea but in general think you'll find only the odd drop or two usually makes its way onto scales. So long as you promptly wipe them off, you should be fine.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Just bought a set, wonder if I should put a bit of cling film over them when under the portafilter with my cup on?


It'll mess with the readout. Agree with doubleshot, unless you have a disaster with a naked PF or something they shouldn't get more than a drip or two on them


----------

